# sampan boat plans



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

lookin for plans to build a sampan…boat . had no luck on the web….maybe looking in the wrong place.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe something like a Pelican? How big?


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

NOT SURE…MABY 20 FT….WITH THE DOME COVER IN THE MIDDLE…5 OR 6FT WIDE


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Probably the closest you would find would be maybe something by Jim Michalak. His plans are on Duckworks.

Depends on how traditional you are going. They are basically a punt with the other cover and stuff added.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Found these on line , it should help. I've built kayaks with no less than this before and things turn out well.
MIKE


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.douglasbrooksboatbuilding.com/

He's the man. Very, very knowledgable on all boats Asian. He will be able to help you with whatever you need.


----------

